# British Troop Oil bottle



## RCO

found this bottle at a yard sale last week , got it for $1 . i searched around a bit , i think its at least from 1900's and not a military bottle but instead some sort of medical use . anyone know more about it ?


----------



## epackage

From one with a label & instructions sold on Ebay...

 "British Troop Oil" As the packaging states," A Soothing, Healing Compound, For Man Or Beast", & they weren't exaggerating. The instructions state how it was to be used for both people & animals. It was made by The T. Milburn Company of Toronto around 1900.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=370589262607&nma=true&rt=nc&si=80TiBiGIB7KB9AJemRHGefVEEZo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## RCO

i saw the ebay add , thats all i could really find out about it online . very little on this bottle was available


----------



## epackage

I'm not sure what other things you're looking to find out but good luck...


----------



## AntiqueMeds

This appears to be a variant of the earlier "British Oil" medicines which were produced by various makers over many years.


----------



## deenodean

Here is one that I found. The seam goes thru the top as with all other British Troop Oil bottles I have seen. I was told they contained a Liniment..


----------



## bostaurus

I have a labeled one with a cork.  Don't remember if it is ABM or not.  I can tell you as soon as I get them unpacked again...who knows when that will be.


----------

